# Java > Dveloppement Web en Java > Servlets/JSP >  isEmpty et son inverse

## hpl76

::salut:: 

Je dbute en JSP tant PHPiste  la base et je me heurte  un truc tout bte. Comment tester si une variable de session existe ? Quel est le contraire de if(user.isEmpty()) { blabla; } ?

Bien  vous

hpl76

----------


## djo.mos

Salut,
  Aprs avoir rcupr la variable de la session, il suffit de la comparer avec null pour voir si elle existe ou pas.

----------


## hpl76

Bonjour et merci de ton soutien  :;): 

Un simple if(user == null) suffit ? Je vais faire le test...
Comment l'appli sait que user est une variable et qui plus est de type session ?

hpl76

----------


## djo.mos

> Salut,
>   Aprs avoir rcupr la variable de la session


Il faut d'abord rcuprer le User de la session : La notion de globals n'existe pas en Java



```

```

----------


## hpl76

On m'a dit que pour rcuprer une variable de session il fallait faire ceci en haut de chaque page, ca semble fonctionner, quelle mthode prvaut ?



```
<jsp:useBean id="user" class="java.util.ArrayList" scope="session" />
```


1 - Cependant moi je veux m'assurer que la variable existe pour ne pas avoir a faire de else justement ^^

2 - L'autre point est que quand je mets ce code dans mon header en include
ca plante alors que je ne pense pas qu'il y ait d'erreurs :



```

```

 ::bebe:: 

hpl76

----------


## slevy

Dans le code que tu montres, si user est null tu obtiens une NullPointerException.
Comme l'a expliqu djo.mos, teste qu'il n'est pas null avant.

----------

